# HR2x and R22 0x0395: Issues Only



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Receivers included in this release:
*HR20-100 • HR20-700
HR21-100 • HR21-200 • HR21-700 • HR21Pro
HR22-100 • HR23-700
R22-200 • R22-100*

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=171262

Discussion: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=171265

*DO NOT POST MRV ISSUES IN THIS THREAD. PLEASE POST THEM HERE: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=171260*

_Remember, of course... please keep all posts to issues only. If you have no issues, or simply want to discuss other issues related to this release, please use the discussion thread.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## athompson99 (Oct 4, 2006)

After the most recent update my receiver lost access to the esata drive. I have an HR20-700. I woke up to find the blue lights on my receiver indicating a reboot. I turned the receiver on and got a message about receiving a new update. However, when I pushed the list button the internal hard drive with no shows on it was listed. I did a hard and soft reboot with the ESATA drive connected and not connected and nothing worked. The drive is just not readable any longer. I called Directv and was told they don't support external drives. So, I lost all my recordings.


----------



## TheKnobber (Dec 28, 2006)

After the latest update I can't get the blue lights to go away by pushing the two outside buttons that used to work to turn them off. Anyone know what changed and how to turn them off now?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

It still works but if you're on an "active channel" it doesn't. Try changing to a normal channel and then press the two arrows.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> It still works but if you're on an "active channel" it doesn't. Try changing to a normal channel and then press the two arrows.


It's a minor point, but I would think it would be easy for DirecTV to fix that.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> It's a minor point, but I would think it would be easy for DirecTV to fix that.


Maybe or not, since when on an active channel or even one with scoreguide the remote buttons don't work the same as on non active or non scoreguide.


----------



## mgroups (Apr 28, 2007)

Has the hard drive hyperactivity and noise problem been fixed?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

mgroups said:


> Has the hard drive hyperactivity and noise problem been fixed?


 http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=168109&page=20


----------



## BobZ (Feb 20, 2007)

TV APPS no longer working.

I received the software update last night on my HR20-700 and am now getting an error message saying there is an application error when I press the right arrow key to view TV APPS. It worked fine prior to the update. I went into setup and reactivated my network setup and there was no indication of any problem with it.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

noticed when i got home this AM that the HR20-100
in the office had recieved this update....within 5 minutes
of TV watching STB locked up at rebooted on its own...

if it continues will send a report


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

The First Look PDF states that 

Alphabetic sorting of Folders is now chronological within folders

If I understand correctly, this should work like the TiVos did and it is something I've been clamoring for ever since I got my first HR20. 

But it doesn't appear to be working that way on my updated HR20s. Shows within folders still applear to be sorted alphabetically.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

After rec'g this update on both machines I make this observation. The HR20-700 seems fine. The HR21-100 is slower than with the previous software. The guide loads slower, the playlist loads slower and after making a selection from the playlist it loads slower. I was pretty happy with the HR21 but now we are back to slow again. My 2 cents.


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

Got it last night. I find that the guide is slower going across the time slots.


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

athompson99 said:


> After the most recent update my receiver lost access to the esata drive. I have an HR20-700. I woke up to find the blue lights on my receiver indicating a reboot. I turned the receiver on and got a message about receiving a new update. However, when I pushed the list button the internal hard drive with no shows on it was listed. I did a hard and soft reboot with the ESATA drive connected and not connected and nothing worked. The drive is just not readable any longer. I called Directv and was told they don't support external drives. So, I lost all my recordings.


Same thing happend to me. Hopefully someone finds a fix. I don't feel like starting over(Fav Channels, Series Recordings, Recorded Programs Gone!).


----------



## endeavor (Jan 27, 2010)

I received my 0x395 during the night last night too for my pair of HR20-700.
I live on the East Coast USA.
I haven't had time to check yet, but I hope that the problems that were introduced from the last two updates have been fixed! 
Namely, the quick audio/video that happens when you can all the sudden hear the HD starting all this unnecessary extra activity going on that it's processing, and that's when this quick freeze happens. What the heck is it processing? ..when the activity starts it can be if you are recording one show, or two shows, or no shows! ...the TV can be OFF and you can hear it start up of this processing activity.... but the whole issue is, if you are watching something and you hear this activity start up is when it can cause this quick freeze, etc. As others have said, you can backup and replay it again - and it plays fine - so we know it is happening in real time, and of course it's not the normal weather pixelation issues. I don't know what they did to the last update back in August and/or October of 2009 but ever since then it has been driving us crazy, it was fine before that.

I wish we could flash back to a previous update - hey, can we? Is it possible to flash back?

I hope that this new 0x395 update solves the problem though, I'll need a few hours of watching something so give me a few days to tell - and I will post back. 

At first glance though at least it seems to display the Channels quicker, and the other things done as shown in the release notes are fine, but I want to concentrate this post on the audio/video momentary freeze issues in 'realtime' ...resulting from the units processor being very busy doing something else.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

endeavor said:


> I hope that this new 0x395 update solves the problem though, I'll need a few hours of watching something so give me a few days to tell.
> 
> At first glance though, at least it seems to display the Channels quicker...


Here's a great writeup on 0395 and what it contains:

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=112


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

endeavor said:


> I got m 0x395 during the night last night for my pair of HR20-700.
> I live on the East Coast USA.
> I haven't had time to check yet, but I hope that the problems that were introduced from the last two updates have been fixed!
> Namely, the quick audio freeze that happens when you can all the sudden hear the HD starting all this unnecessary extra activity going on that it's processing, and that's when this quick freeze happens. What the heck is it processing? ..when the activity starts it can be if you are recording one or two shows, or no shows! ...the TV can be off and you can hear it start up of this processing activity.... but if you are watching something and you hear this activity starts up is when it will have a quick audio freeze, etc. As others have said, you can backup and replay it again - and it plays fine - so we know it happens in real time. I don't know what they did the last update back in August and/or October of 2009 but ever since then it has been driving us crazy. I wish we could flash back to a previous update - hey, can we? Is it possible?
> ...


I got the update last night. Like you I was having the same excessive hard drive activity combined audio and video glitches since that late summer update. Well the hard drive activity has not diminished and I'm still seeing and hearing the other issues. It doesn't look like software can fix this. I'm going to try to get my HR 20 replaced.
John


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm not seeing any movie star ratings. Where are they?


----------



## mhp (Dec 15, 2006)

Got the software update last evening.......tried to use the new smart search function.....keyword search seems to work, i'm getting basic program info, but I am not getting any details on cast, crew, photos, etc. Tried a red button reboot.......no change....any ideas??


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

Cast and Crew, ratings, pictures will take 24/48 hours to come up. Relax.


----------



## nvogler (Apr 10, 2007)

I seem to have lost some of my recent playlist items since this update including Smart Search was downloaded to my HR20-700! 

My older recordings are all still there, however. Very strange.

I'm a bit peeved as I was planning to catch up on 24 tonight!

Suggestions?


----------



## hijump245 (Sep 18, 2007)

When I turn my tv and dvr back on after a period of being off, the audio comes on, but no video output. 

I have tried a couple of cables, but the only option that I have is to push the reboot button. This has happened a couple of times so far, and I hope that it's resolved soon.


----------



## jcncal (Jan 16, 2010)

I have 2 HR21-700's. I live in northern california and both of the boxes got the 0x0395 update around 2 am this past Monday morning. Both of them are even worse now than before. The pixellation and audio drop outs are constant on any high definition station, but only if I'm watching a recording. I can watch any station live and the feed is flawless. I have about 15 hours of recorded material that I have left over from this past summer (before the previous software update that happened at the end of Oct 09) and all of those recordings play flawlessly as well. I've checked the satellite strengths and most of the readings are in the 90s with a few in the high 80s. So I don't think there's an alignment issue or a harddrive problem.

Basically, the receiver's ability to record a hd feed has deteriotated over the last few months until the boxes are useless. For the last week or so (since before the update of the lastest software version) I've only been watching SD channels and the receivers will record and playback those stations fine. The problem only exists when recording HD.

So tonight, out of frustration, I did an experiment. I put both tuners on SD channels by changing back and forth between 2 SD channels. The DVR performs excellently. It records, plays back, pauses, searches, opens the guide, moves through the guide with a lot of speed.

I change to a HD feed, leaving one tuner on a SD channel and the box is more sluggish opening the guide or play list, but still functions even if there's a noticeable difference in speed. I let that station play and then rewind into the buffer with no pixellation, stuttering or audio dropout problems.

I then move to another HD channel. Now both tuners are on HD channels. The box is much, much slower to respond to the remote or to open or move through the guide. Watching the live feed the channels still shows clear. If I let the show play for 10 minutes and rewind it into the buffer, the playback is unrecognizable as a tv show. It stops and starts and random colors fly across the screen. The audio stops and starts constantly. All this happens even though it's material I just watched live and there were no issues. If I press the record button the same issues are there from playback. Catch up to live tv tho and the issues disappear (except for the overall response of the dvr which is still incredibly slow).

I change to a SD channel (which I'm pretty sure leaves the HD channel I was just watching on the same tuner) and there are no problems with the SD channel at all. I change back to the exact same HD channel I was just watching (on the same tuner that was giving me problems) and the playback both live and recorded is clean.

I apologize for this long post and I know I'm not an expert on this stuff by any means, but I'm almost done with Directv. I think the problem is the software and that the boxes I have (which have been pretty reliable for the last 2 years) now can't handle recording HD with any reliability at all. If both tuners are on HD stations, the recordings will be absolutely unwatchable. If both tuners are on SD stations the recordings will be fine. If one tuner is on HD and one on SD the recordings seem to be ok as well. 

So what does this mean? Does the dvr have too many features and not enough resources to handle them? I don't know. Seems like it to me tho. All these problems started with the previous NR and have gotten worse with the 0x0395 update. I guess it could be coincidence, but I highly doubt it.

Anyone else having these problems?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

My system is S-L-O-W after this release.
Ironically, I had just commented the other night on how much more responsive the system has been in the last few months.

I just did a soft reset, hoping to speed things up.

Thanks for nothing, DirecTV.


----------



## tnflyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I started getting the new software on my recievers yesterday. My HR20-700 got it just fine. I checked my HR21-700 and saw the upgrade download finishing then it came up to a big blue screen stating "My Internal Storage Device" is having a problem. I rebooted a few times, but came back to same screen. May of been a coincidence, but the receiver was working prior to the upgrade. I called DirecTV and have another receiver in the way.

I also have a HR21-100, which had not got the upgrade, I tried to force it but it was a no go.
I asked the CSR around it, he said the upgrade was not queued up in Central and Eastern times zones yet for the HR21-100. He said it would be in a couple of days.


----------



## kojak32 (Jan 1, 2009)

So I got my update two days ago and while I had minor issues with MRV, but now I seem to be having some other issues. Last night my wife said she was watching live TV and it went to the screen-saver, still had audio she pressed a button on the remote and the video came back. 

I have two HR20-100's and when I got up today the hard-drive in the one was grinding really loud. I turned it on but that did not stop the grinding, so I did a red button reset. When it started up after getting the guide data the grinding began again and has continued from 9am when I reset it until now 11:40 am. Nothing I do seems to stop it. 

I have two of the same receiver and the 2nd one also got the update at the same time and the hard-drive has not been grinding in that one yet. 

So what do I do about this it is really rather annoying, kind of high pitched sound so you can hear it even over the TV. I may have to call D* and use my protection plan, maybe see if I can get a newer model receiver. Anyone else here having the same issue on a newer model.


----------



## TheSaint609 (Aug 25, 2009)

HR23-700 is SLOOOOOW after update. Tried a reboot and get the same latency when switching from system guide or list view back to full screen. Very annoying, especially after the previous update really improved system response and performance, now its back to slow again.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

About 10 hours after I received the 0x0395 update, I turned on the TV for the first time that day (Wed 27 Jan) and saw that Live TV was accompanied by a *completely red progress bar *covering all past and future times. However, no recording was in progress.

A Menu Reset restored the normal progress bar: green to the left, black to the right.


----------



## AntonyB (May 2, 2008)

The stuttering on playback of both video and audio (usually accompanied by a period of very busy hard drive access activity) continues to be present in this release on my HR20-700. The symptoms have been reported before in detail by many, starting with the 034C DLB release in autumn of 2009. Upon re-playing the same segment, the audio/video plays fine, proving that there was nothing wrong with the recording. 

I can reproduce this by simply pausing live TV a few seconds, then pressing play, at which point the program plays from the buffer. If and when the hard drive starts to thrash, the stage is now set to observer the stutter. Do this while tuned to an HD OTA channel to increase the odds of reproducing it (it's my belief that MPEG-2 material is more likely to cause the problem).


----------



## mikewsu (Oct 26, 2007)

hijump245 said:


> When I turn my tv and dvr back on after a period of being off, the audio comes on, but no video output.
> 
> I have tried a couple of cables, but the only option that I have is to push the reboot button. This has happened a couple of times so far, and I hope that it's resolved soon.


I'm having this issue too. I have to reboot everytime I turn the box on from inactivity because there is no picture or it's severely pixelated/distorted.

HR21-100


----------



## steelerfanmike (Jun 18, 2007)

After the update is anybody getting error for dish Configuration problems 
while running the system test? It says receiver is configured for incorrect satellite. Getting this error on all three of my HR20-700 
I'm currently having no issue!! 
I will try my H20-600 later to see if I get the same error. 

By the way, did anybody here about getting free upgrades for H20-600's heard there's something wrong with them. Is this true?


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

oh man, here we go again. I was really hoping this update would HELP the process.


----------



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

steelerfanmike said:


> After the update is anybody getting error for dish Configuration problems
> while running the system test? It says receiver is configured for incorrect satellite. Getting this error on all three of my HR20-700
> I'm currently having no issue!!
> I will try my H20-600 later to see if I get the same error.
> ...


I had a similar problem. I have a SWM LNB3 system. My H20 was replaced with a H23 and while running system test the incorrect satellite error shows up. Now it gets a bit odd. The tech said my system is set up for a LNB5 so he replaced my LNB3 with a LNB5, the system completed the system test.
The tech replaced the LNB5 with the LNB3, then changed the menu setup to a LNB3 and everything is fine
SSTV
since94


----------



## hitokage (Jan 19, 2010)

kojak32 said:


> I have two HR20-100's and when I got up today the hard-drive in the one was grinding really loud. I turned it on but that did not stop the grinding, so I did a red button reset. When it started up after getting the guide data the grinding began again and has continued from 9am when I reset it until now 11:40 am. Nothing I do seems to stop it.


Grinding noises could be a fan or hard drive failing. Either way if there are things on it you want to watch, watch them soon, because if it's the hard drive you may not get another chance.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

While attempting to bring up the playlist, HR22-100 spontaneously rebooted before the playlist came up.


----------



## tnflyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

tnflyboy said:


> I started getting the new software on my recievers yesterday. My HR20-700 got it just fine. I checked my HR21-700 and saw the upgrade download finishing then it came up to a big blue screen stating "My Internal Storage Device" is having a problem. I rebooted a few times, but came back to same screen. May of been a coincidence, but the receiver was working prior to the upgrade. I called DirecTV and have another receiver in the way.
> 
> I also have a HR21-100, which had not got the upgrade, I tried to force it but it was a no go.
> I asked the CSR around it, he said the upgrade was not queued up in Central and Eastern times zones yet for the HR21-100. He said it would be in a couple of days.


DirecTV was fast this time. I called them Thursday with the problem, new receiver arrived the next day. I swapped and called FedEx. It was picked up before EOD Friday.
They sent me an HR22-100 for the replacement, I tried to force a download. Only getting 0x0368 for now.....waiting patiently to play with MRV...


----------



## endeavor (Jan 27, 2010)

endeavor said:


> I received my 0x395 during the night last night too for my pair of HR20-700.
> I live on the East Coast USA.
> I haven't had time to check yet, but I hope that the problems that were introduced from the last two updates have been fixed!
> Namely, the quick audio/video that happens when you can all the sudden hear the HD starting all this unnecessary extra activity going on that it's processing, and that's when this quick freeze happens. What the heck is it processing? ..when the activity starts it can be if you are recording one show, or two shows, or no shows! ...the TV can be OFF and you can hear it start up of this processing activity.... but the whole issue is, if you are watching something and you hear this activity start up is when it can cause this quick freeze, etc. As others have said, you can backup and replay it again - and it plays fine - so we know it is happening in real time, and of course it's not the normal weather pixelation issues. I don't know what they did to the last update back in August and/or October of 2009 but ever since then it has been driving us crazy, it was fine before that.
> ...


Well I've only had time to watch about 8 hours of HD programming since the update, and I have to say at this point it seems the unique *real-time* audio/video glitch that was happening in conjunction with and because of the extra HD indexing activity at the same time, appears possibly to be resolved - but more time testing will tell me if it has been actually fixed.

The excessive HD activity which we will term indexing is still there yes - absolutely most certainly is - but out of 8 hours of testing (again yes the indexing activity is still there) I have not seen once where this indexing activity negatively influenced a live or prerecorded HD broadcast and caused it to audio/video glitch *real-time*, where previous the update, you would notice it showing up quite a few times per hour. I won't jump ahead of myself here though since 8 hours testing hasn't been enough time yet to say for sure, but there does seem to be quite an improvement in the glitch.

I use the term *real-time* like that on purpose to differentiate, because remember lets say for example if you are watching a pre-recorded HD program, and you see it happen, but if you can rewind and play it again and if you Still See the anomaly in the recording - then that's not indicating the problem we're specifically talking about. However if you were playing the prerecorded program and the process happened, but when you rewind to see and the glitch does Not show up again in that same spot - then that definitely shows the glitch happened in *real-time* internally within the unit, and is the 100% telltale indication, otherwise at best indications would be less than 50% but mostlikey caused from Network or Atmospheric disruptions (not internally because of indexing).

Anyway, I will post back again in a week or so, and if I don't see it happen again by then, then there is no doubt that forward movement has been made on the problem. Yes it would be nice if we could stop the excessive indexing all together though.

My advice to the DTV programmers is to code set the indexing process priority down even More, so it stands aside even moreso and gives 99% of processing priority to the playback process.

Edit:
Coming back to this post a few weeks later to say with the 0x395 update I've found that the issue is Not completely fixed since it's done it to me about 10 times now within a Total 30 hours of watching HD programs, but that's much better than it was doing it many times per hour before the update. I'd like to see this problem fixed even better ...wishful thinking I know....


----------



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

Last night I noticed the record light was on so I brought up the list to see what was recording. It showed nothing recording. I looked in the guide and it did show that a show was recording. This morning I checked the list and that show was not there but the history says it was recorded. Now here it where it gets interesting. I have MRV enabled on both my HRs. If I go to the other HR it's list shows that show in the list as being on the 1st HR and it will play. So it was recorded but cannot be found in the list on the HR where it was recorded so it is taking up space and if it wasn't for MRV I would not be able to watch and more important I would not be able to delete and free the space.

New Info: I reset the HR that the show was recorded on using Reset in the system menu and now the show is in the list.


----------



## endeavor (Jan 27, 2010)

The first morning after the update we woke and noticed both the bedroom and living room DVR's were recording something (absolutely nOt set by us) - that's odd I thought and so turned each of them on to see what was recording.

We never set each nor either one to record anything at that time - but Each Unit was recording the same thing ...it was a 6am to 10am recording of a CMT country music video show. I just deleted them, but that was a first - how did they do that ...I thought it was just one of the coders playing around at DTV


----------



## key2jail (Jan 28, 2007)

I lost closed captioning. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## key2jail (Jan 28, 2007)

After the updated I lost closed captioning. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

key2jail said:


> After the updated I lost closed captioning. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


Have you pressed the yellow button and tried turning it back on?


----------



## SabresFan29 (Aug 16, 2007)

mikewsu said:


> I'm having this issue too. I have to reboot everytime I turn the box on from inactivity because there is no picture or it's severely pixelated/distorted.
> 
> HR21-100


Having the same problem with HR20-700. Everytime I turn off the receiver and then turn it on again, there is audio, but no video. After RBR, the video returns.

Any word on what is causing this issue and if D* is working on a fix?


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Last night (12 midnight through 2:30am CT) I had a scheduled recording (_Strikeforce: Maimi _-- SHOwHD 540) not recorded. There was nothing else scheduled at that time, so a tuner would've been avaiable for VOD or whatever. The reason given in History: *This episode was cancelled because of a higher priority task.*

(Yet another in a long list of betrayals by DirecTV.)

What "higher priority task"? The three VODs I have, which were already waiting to be purchased and watched, were recorded days before. My update to 0x0395 happened 4 days before, on 27 Jan 2010. Incidentally, about 10 hours after I received the update, I had to do a Menu Reset to restore normal behavior; but there were no resets (that I know of) done since then.


----------



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

I started watching a recording and noticed the lip sync was way off. I wasn't paying attention to the TV before starting play back of the recording so I don't know if it was off then or not. I stopped the recording and the lip sync was off for the live show. I changed channels several times and it was still off. I reset from the system menu and that corrected the problem. This was on a HR20-700 that has never had a problem like this before.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> Last night (12 midnight through 2:30am CT) I had a scheduled recording (_Strikeforce: Maimi _-- SHOwHD 540) not recorded. There was nothing else scheduled at that time, so a tuner would've been avaiable for VOD or whatever. The reason given in History: *This episode was cancelled because of a higher priority task.*
> 
> What "higher priority task"? Three VODs already waiting to be purchased and watched were recorded days before. My update to 0x0395 happened 4 days before, on 27 Jan 2010.
> 
> Yet another in a long list of betrayals by DirecTV.


Betrayal is a strong word, how about screwup.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

joed32 said:


> Betrayal is a strong word, how about screwup.


DVRs inherently promise _one thing_ above all: That they will record a show that you explicitly request -- barring an act of God, like bad weather or hardware failure.

Anyone who thinks that breaking that promise _for no apparent reason _is merely a "screwup" doesn't really need to watch the shows they request.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

My HR20-100 slowed to a crawl in changing channels and starting anything off of the playlist. A RBR helped.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> DVRs inherently promise _one thing_ above all: That they will record a show that you explicitly request -- barring an act of God, like bad weather or hardware failure.
> 
> Anyone who thinks that breaking that promise _for no apparent reason _is merely a "screwup" doesn't really need to watch the shows they request.


I think you may be a bit too involved with an inanimate object.
Mine may screw up, but it never makes me any promises.


----------



## kennydu (Feb 1, 2010)

My download was on 1/27; while I was out of the country. Now that I am home, I can't watch anything (live or recorded). After a reboot, the receiver works for about half an hour. Then it begins to freeze for 30 to 60 seconds at a time. This freezing process goes on for half an hour about every 5 to 10 minutes, then it locks completely and reboots itself after freezing for about 5 minutes.

When it is working, the receiver is very slow. It takes the guide anywhere from 15 to 45 seconds to come up after a remote key press.

This is a very bad software load. Luckily, my second HR has not gotten hit with the load yet. Is there anyway to stop it from automatically loading the software???

One more thing to note...I leave the room and turn the HR off...then 10 minutes later, it's back on again with blue lights shining in the dark. I think 0x395 is possessed.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Syzygy said:


> DVRs inherently promise _one thing_ above all: That they will record a show that you explicitly request -- barring an act of God, like bad weather or hardware failure...





veryoldschool said:


> ... Mine may screw up, but it never makes me any promises.


I'm sure if it was a _TiVo_ that was reported to have failed to record a show for no apparent reason, you'd be all over _that_ in full condemnation mode.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> My system is S-L-O-W after this release.
> Ironically, I had just commented the other night on how much more responsive the system has been in the last few months.
> 
> I just did a soft reset, hoping to speed things up.
> ...


Same here it takes a long time for the guide to come up when I hit the guide button. It also takes quite a while for it to go away when I hit the exit button. Same thing when I hit the list button.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> I'm sure if it was a _TiVo_ that was reported to have failed to record a show for no apparent reason, you'd be all over _that_ in full condemnation mode.


"Not really", as I leave TiVo alone. They can rise or fall on their own merits.
I haven't missed a recording in "I don't know how long".
The last show that didn't record was when the network had changed the show, so the history said the show set to record didn't match what was being shown at the time.


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

Search using "recent searches" does not work. Ones from before the new software were heavily used, but had to be deleted and re-added for them to function. (Use them to search for ball-games, season premiers, etc.)

Not recording a program due to a "higher scheduled program" (or some such) being recorded is a real killer as there were NO SHOWS of any priority scheduled when it decides to not record the programs I wanted to record.

Molasses in Maine is faster than what the DVRs are like now. The last release had sped up the system, but now its back to worse than it was previously. 

Rebooting does nothing for any of the above.

HR20-700s


----------



## DKD22 (Nov 18, 2009)

I've got an HR 20-700 and have the new update. Recent searches work fine, same as before the update, and it's no slower. Not saying that you're not seeing these issues; but they clearly do not exist on all updated HR 20-700s.


----------



## kennydu (Feb 1, 2010)

Just when I thought it was bad enough (video glitches, sound drops, random reboots), today I came home to find all 42 of my scheduled series recordings are wiped out. Nothing scheduled to record...nothing.

Maybe I just have some equipment going bad, but it is very convenient that a perfectly functioning DVR goes to crap at just the moment of a software update.

Oh well, time to call the CSRs to see wha they have to say.


----------



## kramer (Jun 6, 2007)

Both of my HRXX got updated on 1/26 but the HR20-700 has been rebooting every night. So now I wake up around 2:30 in the morning with the ring of blue on since this unit is in my bedroom.


----------



## riprecked (Oct 11, 2009)

Same here, got the blue ring on all three of my DVRs last night. Only issue I've noticed so far is a delay when stopping a recorded program. Takes a few seconds to return to the screen where I can choose to delete/resume.


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

DKD22 said:


> I've got an HR 20-700 and have the new update. Recent searches work fine, same as before the update, and it's no slower. Not saying that you're not seeing these issues; but they clearly do not exist on all updated HR 20-700s.





kramer said:


> Both of my HRXX got updated on 1/26 but the HR20-700 has been rebooting every night. So now I wake up around 2:30 in the morning with the ring of blue on since this unit is in my bedroom.


It looks like each HR20-700 has its own unique characteristics. Mine does not reboot nightly, but acts in a strange way in other aspects. Logic says if they were all manufactured the same way from same components and are running the same software, they would all act the same, but they don't.  Has to be a debugging nightmare.


----------



## THX (Aug 5, 2004)

Got the update on all four DVR's last night. Unfortunately, one of my HD DVR's is stuck with a 14-687 diagnostic code and no matter how many times I cycle the power the same error comes up.

Any ideas what this might be?


----------



## phodg (Jan 20, 2007)

On my HR23 with the new software when I delete a recorded show that I have been watching, instead of going back to the recorded programs list I get dumped out into live TV. Not a biggie but I just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## bigmixx (Sep 14, 2006)

I got an HR20-700 and a HR22-100. The HR22 seems to be working normally. The HR20 is definitely worse after the update. I'm getting multiple audio dropouts primarily on HD channels. I rewind it and it will play the audio that dropped out. The guide is slower and the picture quality seems to have gotten worse. Lot more grainy and pixelated now. This box was working flawlessly before the update. No issues at all.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bigmixx said:


> I got an HR20-700 and a HR22-100. The HR22 seems to be working normally. The HR20 is definitely worse after the update. I'm getting multiple audio dropouts primarily on HD channels. I rewind it and it will play the audio that dropped out. The guide is slower and the picture quality seems to have gotten worse. Lot more grainy and pixelated now. This box was working flawlessly before the update. No issues at all.


Try pulling the power cord for 10 mins and then let it boot up and see what it does.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

HR21-100 is still slow and not very responsive to remote commands. Also, Media Share still shows yellow triangles for the thumbnail pictures, and it may or may not display a picture. Music and videos work Ok. My HR21-700 has great response and works great!


----------



## hitokage (Jan 19, 2010)

THX said:


> Got the update on all four DVR's last night. Unfortunately, one of my HD DVR's is stuck with a 14-687 diagnostic code and no matter how many times I cycle the power the same error comes up.
> 
> Any ideas what this might be?


According to the Diagnostic / Error Codes & Solutions thread - try selecting reboot and if that doesn't work, the receiver needs to be replaced.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

[Note: posted elsewhere, earlier, but it really belongs here]

HR20-700: West LA area, OTA issue, 0x0395.

I haven't tuned KABCDT-7 since the software update. Last night I went to watch a Lost recording and found that the station marked as "7-1 KABCDT" was actually showing some SD foreign language program. Further investigation (going into the setup/OTA antenna menu) showed that there were THREE "7-1" stations available, one with the correct call letters, and two others with call letters something like K41GOD and K23XYZ (not at home right now). Enabling all of them and tuning directly, I found that the latter two were 771 "Looking for signal" and the same SD junk was on the purported KABCDT station.

ALL 3 had identical program listings for "Lost."

The DirecTV HD Local feed had the correct program (from KABCDT!) but that wasn't what I had set to record. I usually prefer the OTA for image quality.

Now, since there isn't anyone else posting about this, I assume what I have is a database corruption rather than a widespread error. I also assume that it happened when I got the firmware update, as that is the simplest explanation. I'll do a rescan of the OTA and then maybe a box reset to see if it clears.


----------



## xyzzy42 (Jan 27, 2007)

hijump245 said:


> When I turn my tv and dvr back on after a period of being off, the audio comes on, but no video output.
> 
> I have tried a couple of cables, but the only option that I have is to push the reboot button. This has happened a couple of times so far, and I hope that it's resolved soon.


I had this exact problem yesterday. Had to use the red button since I couldn't see the menus to reboot it normally.


----------



## Nighty (Sep 4, 2007)

I live in Northern CA, and I am having the same issues since getting the 0x395 upgrade...



jcncal said:


> I have 2 HR21-700's. I live in northern california and both of the boxes got the 0x0395 update around 2 am this past Monday morning. Both of them are even worse now than before. The pixellation and audio drop outs are constant on any high definition station, but only if I'm watching a recording. I can watch any station live and the feed is flawless. I have about 15 hours of recorded material that I have left over from this past summer (before the previous software update that happened at the end of Oct 09) and all of those recordings play flawlessly as well. I've checked the satellite strengths and most of the readings are in the 90s with a few in the high 80s. So I don't think there's an alignment issue or a harddrive problem.
> 
> Basically, the receiver's ability to record a hd feed has deteriotated over the last few months until the boxes are useless. For the last week or so (since before the update of the lastest software version) I've only been watching SD channels and the receivers will record and playback those stations fine. The problem only exists when recording HD.
> 
> ...


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Watched TV last night on the HR22-100 for the first time since the upgrade. We first messed around with the MRV just to see if it would work (worked fine) & then settled in to watch TV on the main DVR (the HR22). While watching the AI recording from Tuesday night, I paused the playback for a couple of seconds & when it started again, the audio was cutting in & out. I rewound a little & started again & the audio was fine. Later in the program, I paused again & the audio stuttered on resume & did fine after a short rewind. I've never had that problem with any of the DVR's before.


----------



## Castlebill (Jul 25, 2006)

Been very ssslllooowww reacting to any remote actions.


----------



## atfree (Feb 1, 2007)

My HR21-100 got the update last Saturday......DVR is now painfully S...L....O...W

When accessing Guide, or Info or any Menu, DVR almost seems to hang-up for a couple of seconds, then goes to the selected item. Scrolling through guide is also much slower. Basically, everything is SLOW, SLOW, SLOW.

I've rebooted DVR 3 times in hopes of seeing improvement, but so far nothing helps.

I love the new features (SmartSearch, expanded info on movies, etc) but the slow response time is very frustrating.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Scenario: Setting up new combo Autorecords (to economize on individual SLs), I entered *AANY Cold Numb3rs Wife TTITLE CCHAN 4 & Show Types, Series* -- but the search would not complete. I pressed Select to cancel the search and Select again to restart it, and again it would not complete.

A recording was in progress, so I decided to wait until morning to reset the box and retry the search. At least, I thought to myself, I won't have to re-enter the 37 characters again. But the search was not saved (because it didn't complete)! Of course, that's one of the times it's most appropriate to save a search -- when it might need to be retried later.

Incidentally, two other newly-entered searches worked without a problem just before the *Cold Numb3rs Wife* search failed:
*AANY 24 Bones Fringe House Lie TTITLE CCHAN 9 & Show Types, Series*
*AANY Chuck Heroes Law Parenthood TTITLE CCHAN 11 & Show Types, Series*

P.S. After a RBR, the *Cold Numb3rs Wife* search finished in under 5 seconds.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

I got the update the other night on all my HRxx boxes and on my HR21 with an external Fantom 1TB drive, the drive was reformatted at the time of the update and I lost EVERYTHING on the box....all recorded shows, all SPs, the guides, everything....This is the 3rd time I've lost everything after the box rebooted. The other times this happened was when I rebooted using the menu option to reboot. This does NOT happen when I RBR. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Castlebill said:


> Been very ssslllooowww reacting to any remote actions.


It does seem like channel changing is slower. (HDMI, fixed 1080p)


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

gully_foyle said:


> [Note: posted elsewhere, earlier, but it really belongs here]
> 
> HR20-700: West LA area, OTA issue, 0x0395.
> 
> ...


And resetting locals did fix it.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

Castlebill said:


> Been very ssslllooowww reacting to any remote actions.


A reboot of my HR20-100 helped my remote responsiveness.


----------



## KLJ (Aug 4, 2008)

bigmixx said:


> I got an HR20-700 and a HR22-100. The HR22 seems to be working normally. The HR20 is definitely worse after the update.


i have the same two boxes you do. like you, the hr22 is working fine. the hr20 is freezing for several seconds at a time..


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

phodg said:


> On my HR23 with the new software when I delete a recorded show that I have been watching, instead of going back to the recorded programs list I get dumped out into live TV. Not a biggie but I just thought I'd mention it.


This is happening on my HR20-100s and is a biggie for me. I have them MRVd and have hundreds of items in the guide. Having to scroll back to the right place each time is a real pain. I read this was happening with some CEs but am surprised such a major bug would get into a NR. It really needs fixing.

It happens all the time when deleting from the "info" screen and seems to happen some times when deleting from the guide list while in a folder.


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 21, 2007)

I have a few series links set for programs that repeat over and over (think Bravo channel for example). With the new software, I'm not seeing any evidence that a missed program will be recorded later.

For example, Wed at 7PM, I have conflicts that mean the new episode of Shear Genius can't record (this is correct) I get the conflict listed correctly in the ToDo list, but there is no indication that any one of the many (many) later repeats will be recorded. This is different behavior from the previous version of the software. Turns out, the version at 7AM the next day was recorded, but it never showed up in the ToDo list. I'm seeing the same behavior this coming week.

Suggestions?


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok, I am so sick and tired of complaining over and over and over. 

My main receiver HR21-100, located in my family room, has once again become extremely slow to respond to remote commands.

Whatever the previous firmware version was (prior to this 0x395) seemed to aid in the slow remote response times. Now I'm right back to where I was before. As mentioned, you hit 3 digits, such as 2 0 6 for ESPN and the damn box goes to channel 2 before it even deciphers the 0 

I don't know what to do. I swear, if I could get MLB Extra Innings on any other provider, I'd be gone in a heartbeat. Even after 8 years with DirecTV. When will they understand that we as consumers don't want new features, WE JUST WANT OUR DVR's TO BE RESPONSIVE AND QUICK!

I wish I could smash this HR21 into hundreds of pieces, just like the famous scene from 'Office Space' :lol:

I've completely given up with these firmware updates fixing the slow remote response times. All I know is when Hughes made these boxes, I never had a problem and the boxes were quick. Same goes for my old DirecTivo SD receiver, it was lightning quick.

Ahh how I miss the old days!


----------



## Nighty (Sep 4, 2007)

Nighty said:


> I live in Northern CA, and I am having the same issues since getting the 0x395 upgrade...


Quick update on my issue. Running the Scan Disk function (holding down REC & DOWN ARROW at boot-up) seems to have resolved my problem, although it took like 6 hours to complete...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mark L said:


> Ok, I am so sick and tired of complaining over and over and over.
> 
> My main receiver HR21-100, located in my family room, has once again become extremely slow to respond to remote commands.
> 
> ...


Some have found this is related to their environment and changing to RF improves it. Others have found their AV amp was causing IR interference and unplugging it was their cure. LCD TVs are also known to interfere.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Nighty said:


> Quick update on my issue. Running the Scan Disk function (holding down REC & DOWN ARROW at boot-up) seems to have resolved my problem, although it took like 6 hours to complete...


How big is your drive?
Mine only took 2.5 hours on my 300 gig drive.


----------



## pr0jekt cha0s (Jul 9, 2008)

I have an HR21/200 in my living room that reboots every day. Well, not as simple as that, it reboots when I turn it on in the evenings. Say I get home from work and sit down to watch TV, I power on the DVR and it reboots. All since getting this dang update.


----------



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

Hr22. The Brrrrrrps are back since this update. Audio dropouts were also a problem with the prior release and still exist with this release.

Huge thread here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167900


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gquiring said:


> Hr22. The Brrrrrrps are back since this update. Audio dropouts were also a problem with the prior release and still exist with this release.
> 
> Huge thread here:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167900


Doubt very much that you'll see any change in the receiver software that will change this. The cause is on the uplink as you can see from the other thread [you've posted in].


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

My wife was watching live TV this morning and our HR20-700 became unresponsive to remote. Two hours later, I got home and DVR was still unresponsive to remote and front panel. Did RBR and now all is fine. Last occurance of this problem on this DVR was in October 2007 (I guess I should be grateful).


----------



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Doubt very much that you'll see any change in the receiver software that will change this. The cause is on the uplink as you can see from the other thread [you've posted in].


If it's an uplink issue why is DirecTV not aware of it? I just got another call from them and they still want to replace my DVR. They are still insisting there is nothing wrong.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gquiring said:


> If it's an uplink issue why is DirecTV not aware of it? I just got another call from them and they still want to replace my DVR. They are still insisting there is nothing wrong.


"Right hand meet left hand". :nono:
The broadcast center and the frontline CSRs are simply too far separated to have much/any exchange of info.


----------



## Nosey (Mar 12, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Doubt very much that you'll see any change in the receiver software that will change this. The cause is on the uplink as you can see from the other thread [you've posted in].


I can't see where this is an uplink problem, (I haven't read the other thread but will in just a minute), if it was an uplink problem I would think that it would happen on all models of receivers, out of 3 receivers, 2 dvr (r15 and hr23) and a regular receiver, only the hr23 does this


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Nosey said:


> I can't see where this is an uplink problem, (I haven't read the other thread but will in just a minute), if it was an uplink problem I would think that it would happen on all models of receivers, out of 3 receivers, 2 dvr (r15 and hr23) and a regular receiver, only the hr23 does this


You make a good point.
"Most of the time" it does happen on all receivers. If you've got one "misbehaving" receiver, I'd pull the power cord for a good 10 mins. This can clear glitches that a reset doesn't.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

My wife and I noticed a big problem on all 3 of our HR20-100s. When you REW or FF using speed 4 it's useless. Before the update, it would stop at a reasonable place so you only adjusted for a few seconds, but less than a minute. Now, when you stop a 4 FF it is about 4-5 minutes off! It is not as bad using speed 3 but way off from before. We not don't bother with speed 3 or 4. I wonder why there was a change. And why no one else here mentioned it. All receivers have been rebooted at least twice.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

mgavs said:


> ... I wonder why there was a change. And why no one else here mentioned it...


I'll try to be more conscious of the size of the position errors after rewinding or FFing at 3x or 4x. I've noticed the errors, of course, but they've always been there. There are at least two culprits: (1) the variable and unpredictable sluggishness of the interface, and (2) the difficulty of analyzing MPEG-4 streams in real time -- especially with the cheap hardware DirecTV provides.

When I land at the wrong position, I tend to blame myself (along with the above two culprits).

FWIW, I've been using FFx4 a little bit lately, and once (just once) I landed at the right spot at the end of the commercial break.


----------



## Nighty (Sep 4, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> How big is your drive?
> Mine only took 2.5 hours on my 300 gig drive.


750 GB


----------



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

I have never had problems with my HR20-700 in the past (other than speed) but this is I believe the 3rd problem I have posted about since 0x395. The HR recorded Legend of the Seeker which I have set up on a series link. It is a 1 hour show. When I started to play it back the progress bar showed that it was at 42 minutes but as I discovered after rewinding to the start it was already playing from the start. Even when I select Resume instead of start over it will play from the start but show the progress at 42 minutes. FF 1 works but any other FF speed or 30 sec slip forward sends it to the end. So I watch the show and used the FF 1 to skip the commercials. When the 1 hour show was over the progress bar showed 22 minutes and started playing a movie that I assume came on the same channel after the show I recorded. About 2 minutes into the movie a box pops with a message that the show did not record because of a problem .... Then Legend starts playing again from the beginning and when it completes the progress bar is at 38 minutes. Then a couple minutes of the movie the error message and then Legend plays again from the beginning and when it completes this time the progress bar is at 57 minutes. Then 2 minutes of movie, the error message and then at 58 minutes on the progress bar Legend starts to play again but this time it starts 2 minutes from the end. (Note each time Legend plays it plays the whole 1 hour so I am getting 3 hours of playback but the progress bar shows that the recording is 1 hour total.)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Nighty said:


> 750 GB


I had kind of guess that because of the time difference. Both seemed to have taken the same time per GB.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

I have seen a re-occurance of a problem that I thought was fixed. Last weekend I started playing all the shows in a folder to my DVD recorder. there were six or seven episodes, so it was a very long contnuous playback. Partway through, the hr10 quit playing the stored program and went to live television. When I discovered this, I pressed play on the playlist again, and it started back up again exactly when it had left off. No one could have pressed stop, because it was in the middle of the night, and the remotes are in my caddy, pointed down. This happened twice over the weekend. It was the first time I tried to do a marathon playback since the new version. This had previously been an issue, but was fixed in the last version (or two) but has re-surfaced this version. Sigh...


----------



## Wings2007 (Oct 7, 2006)

FF at any setting 1,2,3 or 4 does not land properly. 4 appears to be the worst. All was fine before this update. Same problem on both units.


----------



## Xagoth (Jul 16, 2007)

tlrowley said:


> I have a few series links set for programs that repeat over and over (think Bravo channel for example). With the new software, I'm not seeing any evidence that a missed program will be recorded later.
> 
> For example, Wed at 7PM, I have conflicts that mean the new episode of Shear Genius can't record (this is correct) I get the conflict listed correctly in the ToDo list, but there is no indication that any one of the many (many) later repeats will be recorded. This is different behavior from the previous version of the software. Turns out, the version at 7AM the next day was recorded, but it never showed up in the ToDo list. I'm seeing the same behavior this coming week.
> 
> Suggestions?


Yup, having this exact same issue.

Pretty frustrating that I need to now micromanage all my shows in series manager.

Before this update, for a show to qualify as "First Run" it just meant you had never recorded it. As of now, if it gets broadcast once, even if you don't record it, it is no longer tagged as "First Run".

So right now, seems the only solution is to either do what I do and go through "View Upcoming Episodes" on each series you record and look for the "won't record" symbol and manually set it to record when it can or set the series to record both new and repeats and have fun deleting repeats after they record.

I also noticed this carried over to shows that don't have conflicts. I had set an old 80's TV series to record and in the Series Manager menu I noticed that it had a (0) after the program name even though the show had two episodes a day airing.

I had to set it to record both new AND repeats for it to even automatically record anything at all.


----------



## Woochifer (May 11, 2009)

TheSaint609 said:


> HR23-700 is SLOOOOOW after update. Tried a reboot and get the same latency when switching from system guide or list view back to full screen. Very annoying, especially after the previous update really improved system response and performance, now its back to slow again.


I've run into the same issue on my HR22-100. The guide and channel selection are a lot slower after the update. Also, the old problem of hitting a button once and having the action repeated twice is back. Disappointing because the last update had solved those issues and this latest version has brought them back.


----------



## SWORDFISH (Apr 16, 2007)

tlrowley said:


> I have a few series links set for programs that repeat over and over (think Bravo channel for example). With the new software, I'm not seeing any evidence that a missed program will be recorded later.
> 
> For example, Wed at 7PM, I have conflicts that mean the new episode of Shear Genius can't record (this is correct) I get the conflict listed correctly in the ToDo list, but there is no indication that any one of the many (many) later repeats will be recorded. This is different behavior from the previous version of the software. Turns out, the version at 7AM the next day was recorded, but it never showed up in the ToDo list. I'm seeing the same behavior this coming week.
> 
> Suggestions?


Having the same issue. Series link for *Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations*. Receiver noted a conflict at 9PM which was true. There was no indication that a later showing would be recorded (two more showings available the same night). I'm not sure if one of them would have been recorded or not, since I noticed the problem ahead of time and took corrective action.

SF


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

SWORDFISH said:


> Receiver noted a conflict ... There was no indication that a later showing would be recorded. I'm not sure if one of them would have been recorded or not, since I noticed the problem ahead of time and took corrective action.


Me too, with standard FRO Series Links for _Damages_ and _Nip/Tuck_. That is, in each case I explicitly requested a future showing be recorded, and then ended up with two copies of the same episode.

I think that the HR2x usually records multiple-showing shows as it used to, but it doesn't indicate so (at least not in a timely fashion) in the To Do List or in search results.

Correction: Not quite as it used to, because now it misses recording the first or second showing for which there's no conflict, and finds a copy that's so far into the future that it's close to missing the opportunity entirely. It seems to me that the behind-the-scenes search for secondary showings to record has become so slow that the task stretches 4 or 5 days past the first showing.


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

Xagoth said:


> Yup, having this exact same issue.
> 
> Pretty frustrating that I need to now micromanage all my shows in series manager.
> 
> ...





Woochifer said:


> I've run into the same issue on my HR22-100. The guide and channel selection are a lot slower after the update. Also, the old problem of hitting a button once and having the action repeated twice is back. Disappointing because the last update had solved those issues and this latest version has brought them back.


These are problems on the HR20-700s as well. System is SLOW and back to the who knows when a digit will take when changing channels. As far as series manager goes, why not rename it "series mangler"?


----------



## fiendz666 (Oct 7, 2006)

gquiring said:


> Hr22. The Brrrrrrps are back since this update. Audio dropouts were also a problem with the prior release and still exist with this release.
> 
> Huge thread here:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167900


I have an HR22 and have been having the same issues as stated above since the last update.

I never experienced audio dropouts before. I used to get the Brrrrrrps on rare occassions, but now they are more frequent. Also, I am having very frequent pixelation.

Would a reboot of the HR22 resolve any of these issues? Looking for any solutions.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

fiendz666 said:


> I have an HR22 and have been having the same issues as stated above since the last update.
> 
> I never experienced audio dropouts before. I used to get the Brrrrrrps on rare occassions, but now they are more frequent. Also, I am having very frequent pixelation.
> 
> Would a reboot of the HR22 resolve any of these issues? Looking for any solutions.


If you look on this forum and the couple of threads about this, "more than likely" there isn't anything on your end that you can do to fix a problem that comes from "the other end" [of the SAT feed].


----------



## jdjeff (Sep 20, 2007)

I too never had the audio dropout issue on any of my 6 receivers (or at least is was so rare as to not be noticeable/annoying. On one of my HR21's, though, I'm getting a dropout every minute since the update. RBR hasn't helped nor has putting it in timeout by unplugging. grrrrr


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

jfm said:


> My wife was watching live TV this morning and our HR20-700 became unresponsive to remote. Two hours later, I got home and DVR was still unresponsive to remote and front panel. Did RBR and now all is fine. Last occurance of this problem on this DVR was in October 2007 (I guess I should be grateful).


Ditto, box became completely unresponsive last night. This was the second time this week.


----------



## c0ke (Feb 11, 2010)

Received upgrade. After awhile, my Hard Drive died! So I got a new Hard Drive and opened up my hr20-700. Put the new one in and it works fine.

BUT....

I noticed that the fan doesnt work, but if I hit the reset button the fan works until it gets to the mid way point of Step 1 of 2, then it shuts off... But if I hit the reset button again, the fan turns on....

I figured my hd overheated with the fan not turning on... Anyone with their case open can you confirm this on your receiver?? (Fan is really quiet when on, so its impossible to tell by the sound)


Also as usual, I get optical audio loss (but that was with other software upgrades, not just this one)


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't know this for a fact, but the fan could be temperature controlled and not running all the time. This would reduce the amount of noise produced by the receiver.


----------



## Toddwrtr (Oct 4, 2007)

Just got a new HR22-100 yesterday to replace my failed HR20, and the update loaded upon activation.

Both Closed captioning and DirecTv Subtitles do not work. They appear to write on top of one another constantly, making it completely ilegible.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Toddwrtr said:


> Just got a new HR22-100 yesterday to replace my failed HR20, and the update loaded upon activation.
> 
> Both Closed captioning and DirecTv Subtitles do not work. They appear to write on top of one another constantly, making it completely ilegible.


That happened to me recently as well on an HR20-700. Another menu, restart cleared it up. Worth a try.


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

My HR20-700 has simply been TURNING ON on it's own, either a reboot or something is restarting it maybe, is there a way to check the history of activity?

Regardless, I'll turn it OFF and sometimes SEVERAL times an HOUR it comes back on. The worst is during the night when it comes on and acts like a night light and wakes me up!!


----------



## c0ke (Feb 11, 2010)

alnielsen said:


> I don't know this for a fact, but the fan could be temperature controlled and not running all the time. This would reduce the amount of noise produced by the receiver.


I thought this as well, but at 122 degrees you think it would kick on, no?


----------



## Nighty (Sep 4, 2007)

tivoboy said:


> My HR20-700 has simply been TURNING ON on it's own, either a reboot or something is restarting it maybe, is there a way to check the history of activity?
> 
> Regardless, I'll turn it OFF and sometimes SEVERAL times an HOUR it comes back on. The worst is during the night when it comes on and acts like a night light and wakes me up!!


Mine seems to be doing the same thing, and dropping the eSATA drive each time...


----------



## jdjeff (Sep 20, 2007)

Smartsearch has not been finding everything. When I searched for Biggest Loser, it showed me prior years' VOD episodes, and a rerun episode on one of the alternate channels, but did not find any of the first run episodes on NBC! If I went into the guide and just paged along until I got to the right date and time, I could select it to record or season pass it, but otherwise it doesn't show up in smart search. This has happened for a number of shows. I've even search the guide on Directv's website and requested a recording from there (which also works fine if a bit kludgy).


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

PlanetBill said:


> Ditto, box became completely unresponsive last night. This was the second time this week.


It happened again to mine sometime last night. When I turned on the TV this morning, the DVR was completely unresponsive, showing the channel that was selected when turned off last night.


----------



## MGBMN (Aug 21, 2007)

Add me to the Remote problem list. My HR20-100 remote stops working but the front panel keeps working.:nono2:


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 21, 2007)

I've seen the same problem with QuickTune three times now, on two different boxes. The last two mornings, my box has been on USAHD. I press up-arrow and select the channel in the center - CNBCHD, and the box behaves as if the channel has been changed - IOW, pressing info shows the CNBC program info - but the channel has not been changed. Channel up/down fixes the problem.


----------



## fiendz666 (Oct 7, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> If you look on this forum and the couple of threads about this, "more than likely" there isn't anything on your end that you can do to fix a problem that comes from "the other end" [of the SAT feed].


I guess I don't totally understand why there would be a problem from "the other end" due to this update. Would this mean it is a problem on Directv's side or the networks?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

fiendz666 said:


> I guess I don't totally understand why there would be a problem from "the other end" due to this update. Would this mean it is a problem on Directv's side or the networks?


There is a problem on DirecTV's end. This update may now blank what was brriipps before. If you look over here: http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=12
You'll see a couple of threads with more information.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Toddwrtr said:


> Just got a new HR22-100 yesterday to replace my failed HR20, and the update loaded upon activation.
> 
> Both Closed captioning and DirecTv Subtitles do not work. They appear to write on top of one another constantly, making it completely ilegible.


Did you try to turn one of them off with the Yellow button menu?


----------



## HDinMA (Aug 29, 2008)

I didn't read the entire thread, but here is what we have been experiencing lately:

- Buffer freezes every few minutes for 30-60 seconds or so, then continues on
- Audio and video become choppy occasionally for all channels
- The HDD is very sluggish at times
- The receiver auto-rebooted while performing a delete once

Resetting the system doesn't help, nor does deleting stuff off the HDD.

We have:

Receiver: HR22/100
Software: 0x395, Tue 2/2, 3:30a

We have an HR21-200 in our bedroom that has not had any of these issues, as far as I know. I noticed this started happening a few days ago after a snow storm knocked our service out for about 12 hours due to snow sticking to the dish. I don't think it's related but figured I would mention it. We also had our circuit breaker to the receiver break twice in a very short interval, and I wonder if cutting the power to the receiver while it was beginning to reboot may potentially cause damage to the HDD(?)

Any and all insights and advice are much appreciated! Thanks in advance.

*EDIT: We are seeing another symptom now. I set the Olympics to record from 7-11PM EST and it broke this into a partial 1 hr 13 min recording and the difference.

Both of our receivers are less than two years old.*


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Started seeing the A/V dropouts again. No pixellations. Just saw an audio dropout register on my Sony receiver. 

Rich


----------



## dudeman135 (Jul 22, 2008)

HR20-700, right after the update the response has been sooo slooooow, taking up to 5 seconds for a number to reflect on the screen. Had no idea I had received an update until I started searching for HR20 freezes/hangs. A few minutes ago I was in the guide and it totally hung for about 45 seconds, it would not take any input at all. I also noticed as others have said, that some scheduled recordings seem to not be happening. Haven't looked into the specifics of that just yet, but hopefully these issues get fixed soon.


----------



## full moon (Sep 3, 2007)

Mine is moving so slow that I want to smash it with a hammer...


----------



## thecougarguy (Feb 7, 2006)

I just had my serviced upgraded to HD this past Saturday. I got an HR22-100 receiver w/395 (brand new) and the Caller ID feature is hit and miss. It's in the same location as my old R15 was. The R15 never had any issues with Caller ID.

I don't know if this is an issue with 395 because I just received this receiver.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

It seems caller ID is hit or miss with all HR series receivers IMO.


----------



## Micro78 (Apr 8, 2007)

I am also getting all of these problems since the last update. The system is almost unusable to change channels. It slows to a crawl and I even had to force a reset once while in the guide. A fix for this needs to come quick.


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

I've been having an issue with, what I thought was, programs not recording. I would go to a listing of what should have been recorded and it was a blank recording. This has happened on mutiple HD stations. Last night I was recording a program on History HD. While it was still being recorded, I went to watch it from the beginning. It was blank. I went to the live broadcast, it was also blank. It was however being broadcast from the SD channel. When the broadcast was over, I tuned back to the HD channel and I got a signal again once the next program came on. The rebroadcast was set to record also. Today I found this blank.


----------



## keith_benedict (Jan 12, 2007)

We've had 2 shows not recorded in the last week on our HR20-700. The history entry for both showed that the recordings were cancelled by user. Totally impossible since nobody was in the house during that time. Nothing else was recording either.


----------



## opelap (Nov 4, 2006)

Audio drops on NBC during the Olympics are absolutely terrible tonight. I may have to try shutting off DD and using analog connections. 

If it works, it is definitely the box, since if it was the feed it should drop over every output.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

opelap said:


> Audio drops on NBC during the Olympics are absolutely terrible tonight. I may have to try shutting off DD and using analog connections.
> 
> If it works, it is definitely the box, since if it was the feed it should drop over every output.


Try turning Dolby off and still use the digital sound.
You may find it isn't as bad. If you follow the thread here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167900
You may see what an NBC station is saying the problem is.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

opelap said:


> Audio drops on NBC during the Olympics are absolutely terrible tonight. I may have to try shutting off DD and using analog connections.
> 
> If it works, it is definitely the box, since if it was the feed it should drop over every output.


The audio drops have been bad during most of the Olympics telecasts for me in Baltimore. I don't think it's related to the local channel because on local broadcasts during the day I'm not getting the issue. It's only when the Olympics coverage begins that I hear the audio problems. I haven't tried to watch the channel's OTA broadcast yet to see if there is the same issue. May try that today if I have time.


----------



## opelap (Nov 4, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Try turning Dolby off and still use the digital sound.
> You may find it isn't as bad. If you follow the thread here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167900
> You may see what an NBC station is saying the problem is.


Turned DD off and it looks like the dropouts are gone. Also no dropouts using the stereo outputs either. Of course that means my surround sound is gone too. Why do I have to keep coming up with workarounds?

So from that thread it looks like my receiver has an issue with the raw DD stream that the HR passes to it. While the HR seems to process that stream just fine, but has no way of outputting the surround sound.

Interesting. I should turn my TV speakers back on and see if it has the same issues.

Still believe it is DirecTVs problem as it is their MPEG-4 encoders that could be causing the issue.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

opelap said:


> Still believe it is DirecTVs problem as it is their MPEG-4 encoders that could be causing the issue.


I agree.
Maybe more to the point, it's Harmonic's problem [the maker of the encoder] and DirecTV should leverage the millions they've paid Harmonic for the encoders and force Harmonic to come up with a "true fix".


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 21, 2007)

tlrowley said:


> I've seen the same problem with QuickTune three times now, on two different boxes. The last two mornings, my box has been on USAHD. I press up-arrow and select the channel in the center - CNBCHD, and the box behaves as if the channel has been changed - IOW, pressing info shows the CNBC program info - but the channel has not been changed. Channel up/down fixes the problem.


My HR-20 changed to the wrong channel again, this morning. CNBCHD is the center box, but quicktune tuned to USAHD which is in quicktune, but I certainly didn't select it. This time I was on a different channel to start, so I know for sure that the outcome of quicktune was incorrect (and not simply ignored)

Is this a problem with quicktune sending the wrong choice, or do I have a problem somewhere such as a switch not switching? Does anyone else see this problem - it's pretty consistent for me?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

I had to RBR my HR20-100 when I got home last night due to the unit being unresponsive to the remote. This is the second time I've had to do this since getting 0x0395.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

tlrowley said:


> My HR-20 changed to the wrong channel again, this morning. CNBCHD is the center box, but quicktune tuned to USAHD which is in quicktune, but I certainly didn't select it. This time I was on a different channel to start, so I know for sure that the outcome of quicktune was incorrect (and not simply ignored)
> 
> Is this a problem with quicktune sending the wrong choice, or do I have a problem somewhere such as a switch not switching? Does anyone else see this problem - it's pretty consistent for me?


I had to add different channels to quicktune then readd them b/c USAHD was not working. I think it's because of the Olympic channels being interactive part time that it remaps the transponders being used.


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

A new problem has developed for me and my HR20-700. In the beginning everything slowed down when changing anything with the remote. Now, when I bring up my list of "saved" programs, instead of coming up with the current list, it comes up with the last (old) list for about 3 seconds and then updates the list to the latest. The old list stays on long enough for me to wonder where the program(s) I am recording are, then they become visible.


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 21, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I had to add different channels to quicktune then readd them b/c USAHD was not working. I think it's because of the Olympic channels being interactive part time that it remaps the transponders being used.


Good point - it's certainly new behavior. Remapping makes sense.

Thanks.


----------



## billyd88 (Jan 3, 2007)

Several of my "recorded" shows show up on my list but when i go to play one it jumps to the "delete or save" option w/o playing. Just noticed this and older shows seem to be working but for instance the last couple eps of 'Lost' will not play. Tried RBR and the shows in question disappear altogether. They no longer show up on the list. Anyone having this issue????


----------



## JimV (Feb 3, 2007)

Not sure if this is new to the new release, or as a result of the switch from XM to Sonic but either way, its a bug.

When you press up arrow to get your quick menus, if you still have an XM channel on the favorites, if you choose it and the channel changes to the new Sonic version of the channel, the XM logo shows in the upper left corner instead of the SonicTap one.

Goes away if you change the channel


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

kojak32 said:


> So I got my update two days ago and while I had minor issues with MRV, but now I seem to be having some other issues. Last night my wife said she was watching live TV and it went to the screen-saver, still had audio she pressed a button on the remote and the video came back.


Both of my HR20-700's have caught the screen saver bug again. Yes I said again. It happened many months ago and then finally went away. Back then it would come on late at night/early morning. Now the screensavor comes on while I'm watching tv in the evenings (just did it now at 8:10 pm PST). Buffer gets dumped too. I am sick and tired of this bug.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Impala1ss said:


> A new problem has developed for me and my HR20-700. In the beginning everything slowed down when changing anything with the remote. Now, when I bring up my list of "saved" programs, instead of coming up with the current list, it comes up with the last (old) list for about 3 seconds and then updates the list to the latest. The old list stays on long enough for me to wonder where the program(s) I am recording are, then they become visible.


I am using MRV and I get the same thing, it's just the nature of the beast. The last time that DVR showed the list those programs were there it takes it a second or so to see that they're gone.


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

I was watching something live on ABC-HD and switched to the Olympics on NBC.

Multiple times, when I got to NBC, the screen was snow. 

I was able to fix this by switching the input on the AV rcvr to a different HR20-100 showing NBC-HD, and then switching back.

I am guessing that this was an HDMI handshake issue, as ABC is 720p and NBC is 1080i. Either way, it is very annoying.


----------



## M3 Pete (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a HR20-100. In the past week or two, presumably after this update occurred, I started getting a loud "pop" sound from the speakers whenever I hit "Play" after fast forwarding or rewind. Happens both with my TV speakers when the TV is directly connected to teh DVR and with my AVR when it is directly connected to the DVR (I use a splitter). 

It never happened before, and I'm wondering if it's related to the update. 

It's very annoying. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Gotchaa (Jan 25, 2006)

HR23s

All this has been happening for some time now so I son't believe it's specific to this version, but still has not been fixed. But I get regular image cutoff's while skipping. I can only see 3 inch horizontal across the top of the screen and everything else is black screen. Rebooting doesn't seem to fix it.

Another issue I have is sometimes when switching HD channels I get 1/3 of the image vertical to the left of the screen. Powering off the receiver and on fixes it. I am using the AM21 so wondering if this is causing any issues...

One other note, in a 4hr recording, 3hrs into the recording, skip in full screen is back. So this has to be something in recording stream or process, place in where it goes full screen again is consistent.


----------



## HDinMA (Aug 29, 2008)

HDinMA said:


> I didn't read the entire thread, but here is what we have been experiencing lately:
> 
> - Buffer freezes every few minutes for 30-60 seconds or so, then continues on
> - Audio and video become choppy occasionally for all channels
> ...


Ok, after trying everything and having nothing work I finally called DirecTV. They first had me jump through some hoops like restarting (as if I hadn't done that a half dozen time already) and they had me swap my BBCs to the tuners and unscrew and reattach all the connections around the box and also at the multiswitch. As expected, none of this helped. Here's what did:

*Formatting the hard drive.*

I realized this would probably resolve this from the start, but was holding off as a last resort. I'm just really glad that the box is ok, as I have had no issues with it whatsoever in almost two years, and I think what may have caused this is the power getting cut twice while the box was writing to the hard drive and also restarting.

****EDIT*** The reformat did NOT fix the problem. *D* has issued a replacement HD DVR to be delivered in two business days. I let the CSR know that it better be an HR22 or HR23 or will be sent back, but he said they only send what is currently available.


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

joed32 said:


> it's just the nature of the beast. The last time that DVR showed the list those programs were there it takes it a second or so to see that they're gone.


It wasn't the nature of the beast before the last NR.


----------



## full moon (Sep 3, 2007)

The last thing I did that DID FIX my problem was to " reset everything"...


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Impala1ss said:


> It wasn't the nature of the beast before the last NR.


I'm talking about when you are using MRV. If you are not using MRV and you are seeing that it would be a problem. With MRV I see it all the time.


----------



## homebase (Sep 4, 2007)

HR22-100 0x395, doesn't come out of screen saver, remote stops working, WGN is still not in HD (just kidding)

RSR don't solve any of the problems. 

The workaround seems to use the button on the front of the unit (no, not the RSR button) but the large blue one, that seems to re-enable the remote for a while.


----------



## Pauley (Oct 16, 2007)

HR20-100 with the 0x0395 firmware.

- Saw a recorded show (last week's The Office) initially show up as a black screen with no sound. Stopped it and asked it to start over (instead of resuming) and it worked.

- This one I am still trying to isolate, but it has happened twice in three days. I paused live tv to watch a recorded show. When I got back to live TV (I know in one case I completely watched and deleted the recorded show) my buffer was gone. The tuner was on the same station, it just completely zeroed out my old buffer and was 'live' and starting a new buffer. I know this last time I had a recording start, almost exactly the same time I was going back to the live stream, but I can't remember if that were the case from the previous incident. Maybe it switched tuners? But I don't know why it would.

Pauley


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

Having a problem where the DVR kicks out or a show ~ 2 hours in and displays live TV. I thought it might be the recording, but the time where it reverts to live TV is varying between 120 minutes and 130 minutes.

I am recording stuff during the replay, so the "Now Playing" list is being changed during the playback.

jdg


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

HR20-700
Last night was going to watch a program, that was being recorded, on the History Channel HD. Recording was blank. Changed to the live channel and it was blank too. Changed the channel to another HD channel then back to the History Channel. Picture & Sound was now there.
It seems every time I try to change to a new HD channel, I get a couple of second of trying to find the satellite. Checked signal levels and they are good.


----------



## Pauley (Oct 16, 2007)

I tend to leave the DVR constantly on and just turn off my TV and receiver when I turn things 'off'.

Just now I turned on the TV and receiver (the DVR was on since last night) and was presented with a blank grey screen. It was on one of my HD antenna feeds. The buffer was empty and the time shown on the buffer progress bar was 1am. Turned off the DVR (HR-20) and back on and the video came back.

This firmware is definitely more flaky for me than the previous one.

Pauley


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

alnielsen said:


> HR20-700
> Last night was going to watch a program, that was being recorded, on the History Channel HD. Recording was blank. Changed to the live channel and it was blank too. Changed the channel to another HD channel then back to the History Channel. Picture & Sound was now there.
> It seems every time I try to change to a new HD channel, I get a couple of second of trying to find the satellite. Checked signal levels and they are good.


I lost an other recording today from the local RSN. There was a spot for it in the Playlist. But, after selecting the program, nothing existed to play. This condition has now happened for Spike HD, History HD and CSNC HD.


----------



## HDinMA (Aug 29, 2008)

HDinMA said:


> Ok, after trying everything and having nothing work I finally called DirecTV. They first had me jump through some hoops like restarting (as if I hadn't done that a half dozen time already) and they had me swap my BBCs to the tuners and unscrew and reattach all the connections around the box and also at the multiswitch. As expected, none of this helped. Here's what did:
> 
> *Formatting the hard drive.*
> 
> ...


Just wanted to give a shout out to DirecTV, as most people who come here do it to complain...

While on the phone with the CSR, I made it clear that I wanted an HR22-100 and that nothing less would be acceptable. He gave me the company line about them not being able to specify which receiver, they give out whatever is available at the time, the guys in the warehouse can't see any messages on the order, yadda, yadda ... so I was a bit nervous about what they would send. Well, yesterday a brand new HR22-100 arrived and I couldn't be happier. Maybe I was just lucky or maybe the fact that I have been with D* for over ten years swayed this guy to pull a string or two.

Now, if the TiVo box comes out next month...


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

HDinMA said:


> Just wanted to give a shout out to DirecTV, as *most people who come here do it to complain*...
> 
> While on the phone with the CSR, I made it clear that I wanted an HR22-100 and that nothing less would be acceptable. He gave me the company line about them not being able to specify which receiver, they give out whatever is available at the time, the guys in the warehouse can't see any messages on the order, yadda, yadda ... so I was a bit nervous about what they would send. Well, yesterday a brand new HR22-100 arrived and I couldn't be happier. Maybe I was just lucky or maybe the fact that I have been with D* for over ten years swayed this guy to pull a string or two.
> 
> Now, if the TiVo box comes out next month...


Because this is an "issues" thread????????

Before getting all critical of others and OT, maybe you should read the topic and then post appropriately, ya think?


----------



## HDinMA (Aug 29, 2008)

MIKE0616 said:


> Because this is an "issues" thread????????
> 
> Before getting all critical of others and OT, maybe you should read the topic and then post appropriately, ya think?


Um, I was referring to the site in general, and that would include the majority of the posts from your's truly.

So perhaps _you_ shouldn't assume things and be so thin skinned?


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

Strange issue, not sure if anyone has seen this problem with 0x395, I've seen it twice on one of my HR23/700's (but can't reliably reproduce it on my other two). When changing resolutions because of a channel change or changing to a recording that is in a different resolution (native is on) -- I see a screen full of static before the resolution changes. A reboot of the receiver fixes the problem, but it has now happened to me twice. 

Last time it happened to me, I was watching a recording in 720p -- switched to a channel in 1080i and then when I pressed the Previous button to go back to the recording, the static started. I tried reproducing this with another HR23/700 by doing this same thing but I could not.

I do not think this is related to a connection or the TV since the problem does not happen after a reboot and consistently happens with every resolution change after the first occurrence. It could be the specific HR23/700 box but this did not happen ever with the previous National Release.

It does not effect the actual functionality of the unit at all, just seems like a strange occurrence -- curious if anyone else has had this problem.


----------



## GutBomb (Jun 17, 2004)

I tried searching but I couldn't come up with anything, perhaps I didn't search with the right terms.

Anyway I have an HR23-100 and it's got the latest software (395). When I am watching an HD channel (or perhaps any channel with 5.1) sometimes when I use trick play (snap back, slip forward, fast forward, or rewind) the the audio drops after and the only way to get it back is to switch to a channel that does not have 5.1 audio. I am using a digital coaxial audio cable. I can try switching to optical instead to see if it still happens but I was wondering if anyone else has this issue.


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 21, 2007)

Here's one I don't think I've seen mentioned.

I was watching a curling this morning on USAHD while it was being recorded. Once I fast forwarded through all the ads, I was still watching the recording, but caught up to live. I watched the recording, live, for about 10 minutes, and the next thing I know, the HR is asking if I want to delete the recording? It was still recording, I selected "no, don't delete" and went back to the list and resumed playback. 

No damage, nothing lost/missed, but where did the random "delete" message come from?

I've had the HRs for about 2 1/2 years now, so quite a few updates (I did miss the "rocky" beginning, though), and I have had more problems with this one than all the others. No real showstoppers, but lots of annoyances that make it feel like I've taken a step backward instead of forward.

ETA - it just did it again. What's going on?


----------



## steelerfanmike (Jun 18, 2007)

steelerfanmike said:


> After the update is anybody getting error for dish Configuration problems
> while running the system test? It says receiver is configured for incorrect satellite. Getting this error on all three of my HR20-700
> I'm currently having no issue!!
> I will try my H20-600 later to see if I get the same error.
> ...


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

steelerfanmike said:


> Sorry guys all my receivers were set to slimline 5.. I just changed it to slimline 3 now everything tests okay. It been set to slime line 5 for years now. I'm still not sure what dish he just install about a month ago. I had a side car AT-9 I believe. The new one only has one lnb on it. Soo what kind do I have? read my signature to see what equipment I have so maybe you can help me find out.


I believe if it has only 1 feedhorn (which contains 3 LNBs), then it is a slimline 3 dish.


----------



## steelerfanmike (Jun 18, 2007)

thanks, I'm going to take a picture of the lnb head and try to match it to google.


----------



## bdcottle (Mar 28, 2008)

just found my pics of the slimline 3 and 5. first the slimline 5.










then the 3.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Pauley said:


> - This one I am still trying to isolate, but it has happened twice in three days. I paused live tv to watch a recorded show. When I got back to live TV (I know in one case I completely watched and deleted the recorded show) my buffer was gone. The tuner was on the same station, it just completely zeroed out my old buffer and was 'live' and starting a new buffer.


This is the live buffer dump for no reason bug. Several people have reported it since the previous NR, but it seems to be ignored. If you leave the unit on one channel for an extended period of time without using the remote, the unit will dump the buffer at the beginning of a new show. No recordings need to be taking place, hence the 'dump for no reason'. There is no specific pattern, but is can be repeated. Many people watching live may not notice it if they are not behind in the buffer. The indicator is the channel banner popping up (like you had switched channels). If that happens, then you can not back up as the buffer is gone. If you happen to behind live, you will lose whatever you were watching as the buffer gets dumped and you get jumped back up to real time. I have missed the end of several shows because of this. Call DirecTV and complain or they will never fix it.


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

Ever since this software upgrade I have had a small problem:
"Blank Channel Guide"
Everything else seems to be working correctly even MRV / show sharing between units.

But for some reason my program guide likes to go 'blank' on my HR20-100. {My other unit is a HR21}

By rescanning, my off air local channels, all guide data returns.

avid


----------



## homebase (Sep 4, 2007)

Same HR22-100, 0x395....

RBR doesn't fix remote not working. Using the "trick" mentioned earlier in the thread stopped working. RBR? No luck. Hard power off worked: Completely removing power cord from back of unit, wait for spin down, re-insert power cord, all seems well.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

homebase said:


> Same HR22-100, 0x395....
> 
> RBR doesn't fix remote not working. Using the "trick" mentioned earlier in the thread stopped working. RBR? No luck. Hard power off worked: Completely removing power cord from back of unit, wait for spin down, re-insert power cord, all seems well.


A couple of years ago we were warned about using that "red button" by a very knowledgeable person. I've not touched the red button since.

Rich


----------



## steelerfanmike (Jun 18, 2007)

bdcottle said:


> just found my pics of the slimline 3 and 5. first the slimline 5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW great job. I have the slimline 3. Heard that 110,119 is only used for other languages.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

My closed-captioning and DTV subtitles do not work after getting 0X395. All my media share RSS links - (Hulu queue, etc) disappeared. My Itunes music is still there and playable.


----------



## lsbrodsky (Dec 3, 2005)

While my HR21-700 has also suffered from slow response to commands, this morning subfunctions under MENU would not work with any remote. I could change channels, view the Guide, etc. Ultimately, I had to do a RBR since I could not select RESET from the remote. Seems fine, again, but still slow. This version has been very frustrating.

Larry


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

rich584 said:


> A couple of years ago we were warned about using that "red button" by a very knowledgeable person. I've not touched the red button since.
> 
> Rich


Try a menu reset first, if that doesn't work then try the red button. If THAT doesn't work then unplug the thing for a few minutes. A red button reset will very rarely cause a problem. It's better than pulling power.

Besides, if the remote fails or the unit stops responding, how can anyone perform a menu reset?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bobcamp1 said:


> Try a menu reset first, if that doesn't work then try the red button. If THAT doesn't work then unplug the thing for a few minutes.  A red button reset will very rarely cause a problem. It's better than pulling power.
> 
> Besides, if the remote fails or the unit stops responding, how can anyone perform a menu reset?



menu restart
if you can't get into the menu: RBR
remove power cord for a good 10 mins. This can help when neither of the above will.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

I have been getting frequent audio dropouts, macroblocking, and video freezing when viewing recorded material on my HR20-700. Watching Lost right now and it is getting almost unbearable!!!

I have my HR20 connected via HDMI to my Denon AVR-1909 receiver. I don't recall this happening before this NR. It's getting ridiculous.


----------



## okachobi (Feb 8, 2007)

I've been experiencing issues with audio and video pausing/skipping while watching recorded material. It does it while the drive appears to be seeking all over. Its as if the they're scheduling some kind of other activity while I'm trying to watch a program. If I click the replay button, the video/audio will play just fine through the spot it skipped before. And if I wait long enough on pause, the skipping will subside as the background disk activity subsides.

I find it very odd that no one knows why these are doing this, and why DirectTV hasn't commented on the problem. It started having the issues with an update back in late 2009 and has been having this issue since. DirectTV's comments were that there is more disk activity because of extensive error checking or some such nonsense. 

I personally believe the software update was never tested against the older models and they broke compatibility and have no intention to fix it. Its been months since my DVR operated normally. SMART status reports the drive is ok...and when the device isn't seeking all over the place, the playback is fine. So there is obviously some kind of background task that executes in parallel to normal operation.

I'm just curious if hooking up an eSATA drive can fix this issue- or if its a waste of time?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

^ I doubt you are even running this version of software anymore, since it's been replaced.


----------

